# [Sci Fi Channel] "Who Wants To Be A Superhero?"



## Goodsport (Jul 24, 2006)

The show debuts this coming Thursday (7/27/06).


-G


----------



## ken-ichi (Jul 26, 2006)

From the previews clips I can't tell if it would be amusing to watch or gouge your eyes out to try and stop the pain God-awful to watch.
I have Tivoed it and will give it a try, just because I can't get my Mutants and Masterminds fix.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 28, 2006)

I watched it, cringing the whole time.  I think I know why fans voted Lemuria on.  And the Iron Defender dude should have been the guy voted off.  He had already been dinged once and the little girl was twice.  But whatever.  

I can't see a serious comic for over half of the people dressed up in costumes.


----------



## Richards (Jul 28, 2006)

True, but Nitro G (the guy who got removed instead of the Iron Enforcer) screwed up twice in the same encounter: he not only ignored the girl's pleas for help (like about half of the contestants did), but he also changed into his costume in plain sight, deliberately ignoring Stan's instructions.  I called Nitro G being given the boot (between the 3 on the red platforms), but I don't think Iron Enforcer will be too far behind him.

And I agree: not many of these "superheroes" are worth a comic book, let alone a SciFi network movie.  Also, it doesn't look like Lemuria's the only woman that decided to try the "show some skin and win" strategy.  (Thankfully, Fat Momma opted not to go down that particular path.)

All in all, it's a pretty cheesy show, but I still kind of like it.  I guess I'm just a diehard Stan "The Man" fan.

Johnathan


----------



## Goodsport (Jul 28, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> All in all, it's a pretty cheesy show, but I still kind of like it.  I guess I'm just a diehard Stan "The Man" fan.




The show does seem to have a bit of a bit of a corny charm to it. 

I'll certainly watch the next episode.


-G


----------



## D.Shaffer (Jul 28, 2006)

...I know she makes me cringe, but am I the only one rooting for Fat Momma to win?


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 28, 2006)

ken-ichi said:
			
		

> From the previews clips I can't tell if it would be amusing to watch or gouge your eyes out to try and stop the pain God-awful to watch.




Heh - the first thing I thought of after watching this tripe last night was, "Man, I wish I could gouge my eyes out with a spoon right about now".   

Thankfully SciFi bounced back up from the canvas with Darkplace and Amazing Screw-on Head afterwards!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, my friends and I at least all really enjoyed the show.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 28, 2006)

Me and my roommate loved it. It was hilarious. I love corny crap like this. 

Someone needs to tell Iron Enforcer to put on a damned shirt. Lemuria and the Monkey chick are both pretty hot, but Creature looks and acts like a moron.

One of the funniest ones IMO is Major Victory, with his little poses and winks.


----------



## Richards (Jul 28, 2006)

But remember: Major Victory is a winner, not a wiener!  

Johnathan


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jul 28, 2006)

Exactly!


----------



## warlord (Jul 28, 2006)

Did anyone else watch that show and realize these people learned nothing from comics. I mean anyone whose read 1 Spider-man comic should know to wear there costume under there street clothes. Alos nobody a psuedo-costume a la Superboy that could double as street clothes.


----------



## Richards (Jul 28, 2006)

I also thought it was funny that they had to change into costume out of view - to prevent their "secret identities" from being compromised - when none of them even wear masks!  (The gladiator guy at least wears a helmet.)  Obviously they're running on the "Superman puts on glasses and looks _completely_ different as Clark Kent" school of thought.

Johnathan


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 28, 2006)

I must admit, I love major victory. He is hillarious. Nothing like good le campy comic book fun. But I got to imagine, if the guys put on superman costumes in the 30s it would be a lot like this, heck batman, xmen. I think once stan and a team gets a hold of the winner they can spice it up a bit. 

I was surprised at the final three though, I think that wierd braidy chick should have been up there, not monkey girl (she changed her clothes in a tree how sweet is that). The other girl seems as if she needs a date 99% of hte time. Plus she actually slowed down, looked at the little girl, ran up and cracked her whip. She's so much into her character she neglects the little girl after looking her dead in the eye. Man she annoys me. 

On to little nuances in the show. The first guy was voted off for trying to make a profit off his name, but doesnt Booster Gold do the same thing. I didnt think it was as haneious as ..well that braid girl.


----------



## Richards (Jul 29, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I think that wierd braidy chick should have been up there, not monkey girl (she changed her clothes in a tree how sweet is that).



Agreed on both counts.  My wife was all for having Creature (braidy chick) get booted out at the first, in place of "I want to make millions selling action figures of myself" man, and was severely disappointed that she wasn't at least one of the three stepping up to explain themselves on the roof.  Right now, she's betting that either Creature or Iron Enforcer will be the next to "get the boot."

Johnathan


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 29, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Agreed on both counts.  My wife was all for having Creature (braidy chick) get booted out at the first, in place of "I want to make millions selling action figures of myself" man, and was severely disappointed that she wasn't at least one of the three stepping up to explain themselves on the roof.  Right now, she's betting that either Creature or Iron Enforcer will be the next to "get the boot."
> 
> Johnathan



My bet is that had to be a "producer choice" as what happens in most reality shows. Whenever common sense is thrown out the window I blame the producers. She has to be serving some demographic.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jul 29, 2006)

Major Victory or Feedback are my favorites to win.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Jul 29, 2006)

I almost fell out of my chair when Major Victory was running towards the archway. Seriously, what were those moves? It's almost as if the guy thinks he's straight of the 60's Batman TV show, LoL!

But wait, there's more:

"WHO IS THE MOTHER OF THIS CHILD?!"

LOL!

He actually BELIEVES he's already a Superhero. If that guy doesn't win it, I'm gunna be upset. 

But hey, as long as they keep Monkey Woman & Cellphone Girl until the final episode, I think I'll keep watching.....


----------



## neg (Jul 30, 2006)

*Best. Show. Evar!!!!*

Sig worthy:

"Jump into my arms!" - Major Victory.


He seems to be the one who has put the most thought into his "shtick".  He alone is worth the price of admission.  

It is like watching a car crash...I can't help but tune in for another painfully hilarious episode.

-neg


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 31, 2006)

warlord said:
			
		

> Did anyone else watch that show and realize these people learned nothing from comics.



That's because any well-grounded, self-respecting comic-book fans wouldn't be caught dead participating in this "reality" game show.   

Oh, Stan! Could you have stooped any lower than _Stripperella_?


----------



## Villano (Jul 31, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Oh, Stan! Could you have stooped any lower than _Stripperella_?




I thought Stripperella was funny.  I didn't like the season 2 changes, though.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Jul 31, 2006)

Aside from the fact that they had to be *completely and total idiot* to miss the girl and the real point of the first challenge (really, how many times DID Stan drive home the pertinent information for this with a sledgehammer?)... I was delightfully dissapointed that out of those put on the answering block to tell Stan why they shouldn't be kicked out, not one of them thought of the Assured Out...  I mean come on, this is STAN LEE....

So many classic superheros (Spiderman first and foremost) have a tragic and selfish mistake in their past/origin.  This mistake serves as an additional driving force throughout their career above and beyond the desire to do right and protect the innocent.  I'd have played the "Tragic Mistake" card.

Monkey Woman almost came close to playing it, what with her breaking down in tears and swearing to not let him down again.  That girl is tres unstable. 

This show hurts so good.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok you guys have broken me down and I watched the rerun last night. 

Fat Momma's here to save the day!

Right now I am liking Monkey Girl and I hope she realy did learn from her mistate. I also like Fat Momma and I hope she makes it far. I agree as well that Major Victory is probably the frontrunner. He has the slogan, the run (I don't think there was anything funnier), and either great acting skills or something of mental problem because he really seems to get into the roll too well. 

So I hope I am a winner for watching the show and not a wiener.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 31, 2006)

neg said:
			
		

> "Jump into my arms!" - Major Victory.



This line had me rolling. 

I didn't know what to think of this show at first.  My theory was that there was a large cash prize for the winner, in order to prompt folks to act like superheroes, costumes and all.

Finding out about the comic book and movie, it makes perfect sense.  One of the contestants came right out and said that he was doing it basically for his children, since his son would flip out if he had a comic book that featured his dad.

So it's basically an improv show, where the best improvisation wins a comic and movie based on their idea.

Regarding the guy kicked off at the beginning, it seems fairly obvious that he was kicked off because Stan and the producers intend to utilize the winning character's marketing potential themselves.  Legally, it wouldn't be possible for both them and the action-figure guy to both hold the rights to merchandizing.  I imagine it was just a flashy way of telling him, "sorry guy, by contract we hold the rights to any character appearing on the show, and we'll be the ones to produce any action figures."

The show is a little hokey, and I'm not sure I'll actively seek it out.  But if I happen to see it on while flipping through channels, I'll probalby watch it again.  If for nothing else than to watch more Major Victory.

"Jump into my arms!"


----------



## wingsandsword (Jul 31, 2006)

I finally got to catch it last night as a rerun.  It's cheesy and corny, in a very good way.  A comic-book geek version of Survivor essentially.  I'll definitely be watching the rest of the series.

Major Victory seems like he definitely has the Superhero attitude and mentality.  He seems like the most likely to win after watching the first one.  Iron Enforcer is who I figure will get booted off soon, he's been chided by Stan now several times for having the wrong outlook on everything.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 1, 2006)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Iron Enforcer is who I figure will get booted off soon, he's been chided by Stan now several times for having the wrong outlook on everything.



I like that Stan Lee's looking for old-school two-fisted four-color superheros. In a world full of special ops, plausible deniability, vigilante commandos, it's nice seeing people looking to wear White Hats. I wonder if he'll make them watch _Shane_.

And I also like that it appears Major Victory has studied well the teachings of Adam West. He needs forearm-mounted LCD panels that flash POW and BLAMMO when he hits something.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 1, 2006)

This thread convinced me to watch it, and I have to say, I actually liked it.  Especially Major Victory. 

That Nitro G guy was just annoying. Most the others didn't seem to have much of a personality, though.


----------



## PhoenixDarkDirk (Aug 1, 2006)

I have no idea of how Cell Phone Girl would actually work as a character.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Aug 1, 2006)

I just caught the tail end of a rerun and have to agree with the others. I really hope Mr Clean aka Iron Enforcer goes soon. He just doesn't seem like the type of character Stan would use. Those with M's do - Major Victory naturally, Monkey Woman and Fat Momma but Cellphone Girl seems like a candidate for the New Warriors or some other Marvel version of the Teen Titans. Heck, they'd fit in an issue of She Hulk.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 1, 2006)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> I have no idea of how Cell Phone Girl would actually work as a character.



A crime in progress! Let me change into my costume so I can...call the police.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 1, 2006)

bodhi said:
			
		

> A crime in progress! Let me change into my costume so I can...call the police.



were the other ones so bad that the online vote picked her. That just sounds like the lamest thing in the world.


----------



## Richards (Aug 1, 2006)

Actually, if memory serves, the on-line vote went to Lemuria (the chick in the gold outfit), not Cell Phone Girl.

Johnathan


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 1, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Actually, if memory serves, the on-line vote went to Lemuria (the chick in the gold outfit), not Cell Phone Girl.




I wonder why. 
Though she was one of the ones to stop for the little girl, so she's got potential.


----------



## theburningman (Aug 1, 2006)

My wife and I were wondering if the Iron Enforcer might be another producer plant like Rotiart.  Wethought he could become a villain as the show progressed and become one of the challenges for the heroes later on.


----------



## Richards (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't put it past any of the "failed" superheroes to come back later as villains.  When Stan told Nitro G to remove his uniform up there on the rooftop, he said something along the lines of "tomorrow is another day" after telling him to leave.  I kind of half wondered if Nitro G was going to be in the next week's show as a baddie.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Aug 2, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Actually, if memory serves, the on-line vote went to Lemuria (the chick in the gold outfit), not Cell Phone Girl.





			
				ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> I wonder why.
> Though she was one of the ones to stop for the little girl, so she's got potential.



I think all of the female superheroes stopped for the little girl, with the exception of Monkey Woman and Creature.  Of the men, only Major Victory stopped to help - none of the others managed to even notice her.

Johnathan


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 2, 2006)

Part of the thing is, in this day and age, most men wouldn't even think about approaching a little girl, much less leading her off someplace. That's an amazingly good way to get arrested.  At best, you would just point her to the security office, or go get security yourself.

I think the Major Victory guy though is the only one that is really thinking like a superhero and/or being on the lookout for a setup like this. The way he acted tends to indicate he knew it was staged.


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 3, 2006)

Even when watching the beginning of the first episode, the only reason why I suspected that Nitro G wouldn't last more than an episode or two was that I only saw him in one or two of the show's promo shots, whereas I've seen the remaining contestants in practically all of the promo shots.

From here on out, though, I have no idea who'll be chosen to leave. 

In any case, the second episode airs tomorrow (Thursday, 8/3/06). 


-G


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 3, 2006)

Looking at the official page for the show on Sci-Fi, I did notice something that looks to me like a giveaway...  NitroG, like the other 'heros' who are still there, has a new costume.  This may or may not mean anything, but I suspect it does.


----------



## Felon (Aug 3, 2006)

PhoenixDarkDirk said:
			
		

> I have no idea of how Cell Phone Girl would actually work as a character.





			
				bodhi said:
			
		

> A crime in progress! Let me change into my costume so I can...call the police.





			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> were the other ones so bad that the online vote picked her. That just sounds like the lamest thing in the world.




Obviously, the concept's not meant to be taken too seriously, but c'mon already, you honsestly can't imagine how a cell phone could be a super-gadget? It has a bright colorful display, lots of brightly-lit buttons, maybe an antena, and it's basically shaped like a Star Trek TNG phaser. It's no great leap in imagination to envision a super-cell phone that can emit energy rays and other Electra Woman effects.


----------



## Felon (Aug 3, 2006)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Regarding the guy kicked off at the beginning, it seems fairly obvious that he was kicked off because Stan and the producers intend to utilize the winning character's marketing potential themselves.  Legally, it wouldn't be possible for both them and the action-figure guy to both hold the rights to merchandizing.  I imagine it was just a flashy way of telling him, "sorry guy, by contract we hold the rights to any character appearing on the show, and we'll be the ones to produce any action figures."




The same thought occurred to me. Levity's remarks about making an action figure out of himself were fairly innocuous. 

He was also gay. Wonder what Stan thinks of that?

And "heroes don't kill"? When was the last time Stan read a Marvel comic?


----------



## sydbar (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually Cell Phone Girls powers aren't that bad.

Teleport from one active cell phone to another; eyes can take digital photos; download any information available on a computer (i.e., learn Japanese on the fly); use cell-phone waves to move physical objects; fires beams from her cell phone.

http://www.scifi.com/superhero/heroes/ has all the info about their powers.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 3, 2006)

sydbar said:
			
		

> use cell-phone waves to move physical objects;



Is that like the Nextel (I think) commercial where one guy demonstrates the theft deterrence feature by whipping his phone at the other guy's head?

And okay, the list of powers isn't bad. She just needs a new name. Maybe a corporate sponsor?


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 4, 2006)

bodhi said:
			
		

> Is that like the Nextel (I think) commercial where one guy demonstrates the theft deterrence feature by whipping his phone at the other guy's head?
> 
> And okay, the list of powers isn't bad. She just needs a new name. Maybe a corporate sponsor?



Which will go down in history as *THE* best feature of a cell phone in the history of mankind, ever.

Even moreso than placing telephone calls, I'd wager.

As for the Hero's powers, yeah I was seriously more skeptical about them all before I went and read what the powers of the characters are supposed to be.


----------



## Richards (Aug 4, 2006)

After tonight's episode, all I can say is:  Go Monkey Woman!  Seriously, I think she ought to get a "get out of having to walk onto a red platform in the future  free" card for her attack-dog-stunt grit and fortitude!

As for the costume upgrades, I personally don't think many of them were actually "better" costumes than the originals.  Lemuria got rid of her cleavage (which, let's face it, was her most impressive super-power), Tyveculus ended up looking like a goof, Monkey Woman looked much better in her fur-covered bikini, and I actually thought Feedback came to the contest with a really good-looking costume to start with.  As for Fat Momma, I preferred her looking like an average person in a superhero costume, as that was part of her charm - she just looks a bit odd all glammed up like that.  Iron Enforcer and Creature were about the same before and after the costume change, so no harm done.  I think Major Victory looks a bit better with the cape, so that was the one superhero that I thought actually benefitted from the "costume upgrade."

And I foresaw the Iron Enforcer bit at the end (as did at least one other poster to this thread) - it was kind of a giveaway, especially since he got "voted off" when his "transgressions" in the costume incident were nowhere near as bad as the other two.  (Although when I stop to think about it, Marvel superheroes have a strong tradition of giving each other crap - think Spider-Man and the Human Torch, or better yet the Human Torch and the Thing - so Feedback's jokes at Tyveculus' expense can be easily forgiven, I think.  But lying to Stan - definitely not good.)

All in all, another enjoyable hour.

Johnathan


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Best TV show EVAR.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 4, 2006)

> And I foresaw the Iron Enforcer bit at the end




Good call! That whole ending bit was obviously staged. It appears Iron Enforcer was a plant all along. One of us spotted it last week. Not me, though.

Dark Enforcer? SURE! That's a great idea and lends a whole new drama to the series. Can you believe the whole thing is only 6 episodes? That sucks!

On the down side, we lost Cell-phone Girl. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! She was one of my favorites!!!


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 4, 2006)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Good call! That whole ending bit was obviously staged. It appears Iron Enforcer was a plant all along. One of us spotted it last week. Not me, though.
> 
> Dark Enforcer? SURE! That's a great idea and lends a whole new drama to the series. Can you believe the whole thing is only 6 episodes? That sucks!
> 
> On the down side, we lost Cell-phone Girl. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! She was one of my favorites!!!



She was cool but 4 seconds ..man half that time was jumping over the fence. I'm wondering was there a secret to it, did the mission definatly end once you said uncle? Maybe i'd have tried to whisper uncle to the dog or say it like .. i am not going to say uncle nope not saying UNCLE


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 4, 2006)

This week's episode was certainly an interesting one, to say the least. 

Something tells me that Dark Enforcer will be a more intimidating villian than Rotiart was. 


-G


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 4, 2006)

Me and the GF kinda guessed that he was a plant and you can tell during the episode. What sane athelete admits he uses steroids... on public television. Then he seemed to give up on purpose at the door. Who cant drag themselves a foot. He was the only man to fail the task. 

PS. Major Victor was once again the MVP of the show, how's my hair?


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm not sure that dog test was that fair to the women.  Cell Phone girl was probably the smallest of the lot - when the dogs hit her, they hit her hard. She didn't have much mass to resist it.  But pretty much all the men could carry the dogs (or drag them), while I don't think any of the women could.  Which makes Money Woman's feat so impressive - she made it there, but mostly by crawling.

Tyveculous's outfit was one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Oh my!

Iron Enforcer did have to be a plant (that's the only way he could have failed that dog test. I mean, I'm not nearly as big as him, nor as strong, yet I play with my 2 dogs (who weigh about 95lbs each) like that - each one grabs and arm and I drag them

But a lot of them also seem too good to be true. As is their ablity to come up with witty rejoiners. I have to wonder if anything on this show is actually real.

It is a nice show though. I really hate to see anyone else kicked off. Most of them actually seem like nice people (or characters), unlike most reality TV shows.


----------



## sydbar (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree that it was a great episode, and I have to give it to Monkey Woman for toughing it out, but her old costume fit the character better, to me at least.  The Iron Enforcer part wasn't a surprise since he's been acting like a supervilian since the beginning.  And i will miss Cell Phone Girl with her good looks, and sexy outfit.  I'm glad Tyveculus stayed with his old costume, since Stans idea sucked(but i think that was on purpose, since i don't see how anyone can think that it would look good).  I also think that Creature's laughing fit the character at least as far as she has played it.  I hope the episodes keep on being as entertaining as they have been so far.


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 4, 2006)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Can you believe the whole thing is only 6 episodes? That sucks!
> 
> On the down side, we lost Cell-phone Girl. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! She was one of my favorites!!!




That does suck and I think the show could have lasted longer if Stan didn't boot two contestants off each episode.

I liked her too but I thought the challenge was unfair to her. Didn't she said that she was bitten by a dog once? I would think that would be her archilles' heel. I admit that I missed her saying that she had a headache before the challenge.


----------



## vulcan_idic (Aug 4, 2006)

It seems I've missed out on this being in Europe, but it sounds like a blast.  I wonder if they'll do a second season?  If they do I have a concept kicking around in the back of my mind I'd be willing to submit.


----------



## theburningman (Aug 4, 2006)

*Booyah!*



			
				theburningman said:
			
		

> My wife and I were wondering if the Iron Enforcer might be another producer plant like Rotiart.  Wethought he could become a villain as the show progressed and become one of the challenges for the heroes later on.




Um...for my next prediction, I'm going to win a million dollars!

And the Georgia Bulldogs will win the BCS championship this year!

Hah!


----------



## Richards (Aug 4, 2006)

vulcan_idic said:
			
		

> It seems I've missed out on this being in Europe, but it sounds like a blast.  I wonder if they'll do a second season?  If they do I have a concept kicking around in the back of my mind I'd be willing to submit.



One of the commercials on the show last night advertised the fact that there's going to be a "second season" of this show starting in January.  That's all I know - maybe if you poke around on the Sci-Fi home page (www.scifi.com) they'll have more info for anyone wanting to enter.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Aug 4, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I'm wondering was there a secret to it, did the mission definatly end once you said uncle? Maybe i'd have tried to whisper uncle to the dog or say it like .. i am not going to say uncle nope not saying UNCLE



Or try it phonetically: with attack dogs hanging off your arms, look at the camera and say: "Remember, kids - don't do drugs!  That junk'll kill you!"  Worth a shot, anyway, and if you get caught, you can always claim you were just using your razor-sharp wits in the midst of a dangerous situation.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to mention last night's biggest surprise revelation (to me, at least): Major Victory used to be a male stripper!  (I find it difficult to wrap my mind around that one, and the visual portion of my brain is asking me rather desperately not to try!)

Johnathan


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm glad Monkey Woman redeamed herself. She definitely had the right idea in just toughing it out. Not only did she redeam herself to me but more importantly to Stan. It was very nice seeing him single her out for her achievement. 

Overall the competition was biased towards the men but then the last one was biased towards the women. For the women it wasn't so much that they din't finish, because they were at a serious strength disadvantage, but it was a question of how mentally tough they were and how long they would stick it out. Cellphone girl should have used the teriffied of dogs excuse instead of the headache excuse, Stan can understand having a weakness but a headache should not be it.

As for Iron Enforcer, I don't think he was a plant. He seemed to me to be genuinly surprised to be eliminated. I agree that Stan was already looking for a villian but I think he was willing to choose from any of the contestants. I figue that there was a clause in all of thier contracts that said if they were eliminated that they could be brought back in another roll if Stan so chose. I saw his emination coming when Stan said there was something not right about the costume. I saw that as one last chance. I think if Iron Enforcer had said, yes your right, I don't need the gun he might have stayed and Tyveculous would have gone for lying. 

Overall there seems to me to be lots of production stuff that isn't being shown and that I can except as part of the show. With the little girl challenge I figure that once the went to the "security" office that producers were there saying that this was part of the show and that they were sworn to secrecy until after the challenge (so those who didn't stop were geniounly surprised when Stan revealed it). Major Victory might have picked it up sooner judging from his actions (and the super cheap security signs that were around). With the dog challenge I figure the trainers were just out of camera shot. It wasn't the contestants saying uncle that the dogs responded to but to the trainers listening into the mic feed. At least Monkey Woman also understood that the dogs wouldn't really hurt them since that would be lawsuit alll over it. The contestants were protected and the dogs wern't really trying to kill them (just attack the suit like they were trained) so even if they can't outmuscle the dogs at least they can hang on for awhile while they pull you around. 

For the costumes I do like most the new ones better. I agree with Tyveculous that his old one was better (What was Stan thinking with that). The only other one I dissagreed with is Monkey Woman. While I don't think the new one is bad, I think the old one was better.  

Lastly Major Victory's former career as a stripper was mentioned in the first episode.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Aug 4, 2006)

Go Monkey Woman go.  Talk about tenacious. 

Cell Phone girl.  Wow. I liked you better then Creature, but 4 seconds was fairly bad.  I could forgive that, but when Stan Lee mentions the headache line, and you use it again?  Eesh.

Fat Momma...I give her extra points because she tried to step out of the box with the donuts.  I kept waiting for someone to say 'SIT!' and get by that way, but no dice.  Speaking of the dogs, wow. They were knocking people around big time.

Iron Enforcers...eh. I havent liked him since the beginning. I suspect that they were planning to use him as a villain since the beginning and that's why they didnt get rid of him in the first ep. Gives us more time to hate him.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Aug 4, 2006)

I wonder how the ratings are? Six episodes does seem really short. What I would love would be for the ratings to be good enough that thay redit the footage they have to give us only one elimination per show and a longer time. As it is they are doing alot of cutting of important events and very little get to know the people time so I think it would be doable.


----------



## Wycen (Aug 4, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Iron Enforcer and Creature were about the same before and after the costume change, so no harm done.
> Johnathan




At least to my eye, the make up job on Creature made her look better.  Still not a Lemuria, but she got rid of that Cyndi Lauper/MAD TV comedienne look that is so plain.

I do think that Feedback's original costume was better, but I tend to like the "power armor" look which he was closest to.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Aug 4, 2006)

"This should be a piece of cake. Dogs love me and I'm fairly easy to digest." - Major Victory


----------



## ChristopherAnn (Aug 4, 2006)

*Mr. Shiny Pants*

I love Major Victory.  Every episode he either does or says something that makes me laugh out loud.  

And in the first episode, he said one of the funniest things I've ever heard on TV when he looked at Iron Enforcer and that huge gun and said, "Will it caulk a bathroom?"

I'm so rooting for him.

And now Monkey Woman, of course.


----------



## Richards (Aug 4, 2006)

ChristopherAnn, welcome to the boards!

Johnathan


----------



## ChristopherAnn (Aug 4, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> ChristopherAnn, welcome to the boards!
> 
> Johnathan




Thanks.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 4, 2006)

Iron Enforcer had to be a plant. He must have thrown that dog challenge. There is no one  way someone could get that far and then just say uncle a foot from the door.

And Tyveculus's costume was a test.  To see how he would react, and how the others would. But I don't think it would have been fair to boot him off the show because he was the only one that got a goofy costume.  Thus Iron Enforcer got thrown off, even though he hadn't done anything wrong in that segment.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Major Victory pretty much has it in the bag. The guy just cracks me up..."Mr shiney pants"...*snort* Plus the bit with the little girl was just great. Although, unlike everyone else I'm kinda pulling for Creature, I think she's adorable. If she doesn't work in a superhero comic she needs to be in Love & Rockets.


----------



## TwinBahamut (Aug 4, 2006)

I am really liking this show myself.

I can't help but feel that two of the characters introduced so far, Nitro G and Cell Phone Girl, would make really good sidekicks... So I am rooting for them to be brought back late in the game as sidekicks of the surviving heroes.


----------



## terrainmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

the funny thing about this show, i saw the promos for it and cringed, thinking "oh my god, what has stan lee stooped to now? first striperella now this?" so i purposely didn't watch. then last night i was flipping through channels just in time to see. i was bored and didn't have anything else better to do and half way through i was laughing my ass off. this is a great show, campy, fun, and not too serious. so, cell phone girl, bye hon. sorry. never got into her at all. iron enforcer? what's he a vigilante? and that gun, OMFG, it's bigger than he is. i like the dark enforcer villain idea though. major victory stnads out as one who has what it takes to do the whole superhero thing. i'm impressed. he's got the whole thing down, and seems to be impressing Stan. The girls, not so much. sure, lemuria's hot but the other ones are downright unnatractive. monkey girl? not a fan. fat momma? ok, no. no and hell no. creature? get rid of the braids girl. 

the only other one i like on the show is feedback. i liked his new outfit. sure it wasn't much of an upgrade but it looks pretty good. tyvechius needs to go next. i'm just not buying his act. of all the heroes, i think i'm voting for major victory and feedback the most. can't wait for next show, when Dark Enforcer comes back in. that'll be a hoot.


----------



## ChristopherAnn (Aug 4, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Iron Enforcer had to be a plant. He must have thrown that dog challenge. There is no way someone could get that far and then just say uncle a foot from the door.




Not to mention the whole body odor thing, and then responding to the question about the steriods by saying "I want to be an example to the kids." Or words to that effect.

Cannot be serious.  Has to have been a plant from the beginning.

And, TwinBahamut, brilliant idea about the sidekicks.  You're so right.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Aug 5, 2006)

After watching them all get new costumes, I couldn't help but think of The Incredibles:

"This is a hobo suit dahling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. You need a new suit. It will be bold! Dramatic! Heroic! NO CAPES!"

Man, you go Monkey Girl (dragged around for like 10 - 15 mins) while Major Victory just cracks me up. I'm guessing that "Stan's #1 Fan" will get booted next. I also noticed that the winner gets a comic book (looked like Dark Horse I think) and a Sci Fi original movie. What better than a new version of The Mystery Men (team flick)?

As the Sphinx might say: When the dogs drag you, you must drag your dogs.


----------



## Felon (Aug 6, 2006)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Good call! That whole ending bit was obviously staged. It appears Iron Enforcer was a plant all along. One of us spotted it last week. Not me, though.




Well, that would seem to be the case. I'll go ahead and put the rest of this post in spoiler tags, since it might represent a letdown for those who want an immersive experience watching the show:



Spoiler



Most if not all of the cast are actors, or are at least actively pursuing an acting career. They're not just a bunch of average joes taking some time off from their jobs as secretaries and encyclopedia salesman to fulfill a secret fantasy of becoming a superhero. From Wikipedia:

"There has been a fair amount of criticism of the 'reality' of the show given that several of the contestants have previous television involvement (e.g., Matthew Atherton's Navy NCIS appearance, Tonya Kay's America's Got Talent audition, Tonatzin Mondragon's numerous television roles, Mary Votava's film roles, and Chris Watters' multiple soap/serial performances)."

To match up codenames with real names:

Feedback (Matthew Atherton) 
Creature (Tonya Kay) 
Lemuria (Tonatzin Mondragon) 
Monkey Woman (Mary Votava) 
Major Victory (Chris Watters)


----------



## Felon (Aug 6, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Overall the competition was biased towards the men but then the last one was biased towards the women. For the women it wasn't so much that they din't finish, because they were at a serious strength disadvantage, but it was a question of how mentally tough they were and how long they would stick it out. Cellphone girl should have used the teriffied of dogs excuse instead of the headache excuse, Stan can understand having a weakness but a headache should not be it.




Meh. She should've just toughed it out like Monkey Woman. Too bad. She was nice eye-candy.



> As for Iron Enforcer, I don't think he was a plant. He seemed to me to be genuinly surprised to be eliminated. I agree that Stan was already looking for a villian but I think he was willing to choose from any of the contestants. I figue that there was a clause in all of thier contracts that said if they were eliminated that they could be brought back in another roll if Stan so chose. I saw his emination coming when Stan said there was something not right about the costume. I saw that as one last chance. I think if Iron Enforcer had said, yes your right, I don't need the gun he might have stayed and Tyveculous would have gone for lying.




Entirely staged. That entire bit with Ty and Feedback being put on the block for those minor transgressions was trumped up so that Enforcer could be villanized at the end. If Ty had complained right away, he'd have been called on the carpet for a negative attitude. If he had remained silent, Stan would have faulted him for both dishonesty and cowardice.



> Overall there seems to me to be lots of production stuff that isn't being shown and that I can except as part of the show. With the little girl challenge I figure that once the went to the "security" office that producers were there saying that this was part of the show and that they were sworn to secrecy until after the challenge (so those who didn't stop were geniounly surprised when Stan revealed it). Major Victory might have picked it up sooner judging from his actions (and the super cheap security signs that were around). With the dog challenge I figure the trainers were just out of camera shot. It wasn't the contestants saying uncle that the dogs responded to but to the trainers listening into the mic feed.




Hehe, yes Virginia there is a Santa Claus. Most reality shows have a sizable crew following the cast around, not just a lone cameraman. And naturally, every reality show with Survivoresque physical challenges have professional stunt coordinators and medical staff waiting just off camera. In this case, it's a dog handler, probably with a whistle. And yes, the conveniently-placed "Security Office" copies that weren't even taped up to the walls properly were probably a dead giveaway to anyone paying attention. 



> The only other one I dissagreed with is Monkey Woman. While I don't think the new one is bad, I think the old one was better.




I agree, with a provision that it was hard for me to see all the bananas arrayed across her old outfit--which is an important detail, since according to the official site, her bananas actually conceal trick gadgets.


----------



## ChristopherAnn (Aug 6, 2006)

Monkey Woman's original costume did look much better.  But on the other hand, assuming that "Monkey Woman" means she's a friend of the monkeys, it did give her the appearance of having killed and cut up one to make herself an outfit.

That's not very friendly.

And I don't think the PETA folks would like it much, either.


----------



## Richards (Aug 6, 2006)

Felon (I'll follow your spoiler-tag tradition): 



Spoiler



Can you tell me what Tonya Kay's "America's Got Talent" audition was?  I've seen a couple episodes of that, and I don't recall having seen her.  She wasn't "Hoopalicious," was she?



Johnathan


----------



## Felon (Aug 6, 2006)

ChristopherAnn said:
			
		

> Monkey Woman's original costume did look much better.  But on the other hand, assuming that "Monkey Woman" means she's a friend of the monkeys, it did give her the appearance of having killed and cut up one to make herself an outfit. That's not very friendly. And I don't think the PETA folks would like it much, either.



Unfortunately, there aren't too many Gap outlets in the jungle. I'm sure she only skinns monkeys that die of natural causes.   



			
				Richards said:
			
		

> Felon (I'll follow your spoiler-tag tradition):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



The IMDB has the skinny: http://imdb.com/name/nm1800223.

The wikipedia entry is annotated for the various characters' appearances (I parsed them out of my quote).


----------



## Richards (Aug 6, 2006)

Felon:  Interesting.  Thanks!

Johnathan


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, there's basically two reasons to be on a reality TV show. One, if it has a really big prize. The other is to be famous. 

In this case, I bet it doesn't pay well, and the reward is to star in a made for TV movie, so you would expect that you'd get a lot of actors applying for the job hoping to use it as a springboard for better stuff.  And not to mention, they would also have the edge in doing an audition and being photogenic.


Also, a lot of them have websites.  TyVeculus seems to be a real person - if you go to his site you can see him with his fellow fire-fighters and his family, and how he made his costume. 

Iron Enforcer has a site which claims he's an action star, but I can't get it to load.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 7, 2006)

Iron Enforcer, and the other's have Myspace pages! HAH!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=43469713


----------



## Felon (Aug 8, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Well, there's basically two reasons to be on a reality TV show. One, if it has a really big prize. The other is to be famous.
> 
> In this case, I bet it doesn't pay well, and the reward is to star in a made for TV movie, so you would expect that you'd get a lot of actors applying for the job hoping to use it as a springboard for better stuff.  And not to mention, they would also have the edge in doing an audition and being photogenic.




The basic points of contention are: 

A) Was the application process really open to anyone, drawn from "thousands of people around the world" as described in the opening, or was it just a casting call from an agency? 
B) Is the purpose of having all these actors on the show to allow for staged events? 

There are a lot of things that are pretty telling. For instance, when Stan is interacting with the heroes, how often do you see them together in the same shot? 

Doesn't the whole Stan-in-a-TV-set gimmick seem to offer certain conveniences for a staged show? 

Notice how they have "confessional scenes" where the characters are speaking in the present tense about events that clearly aren't taking any place near the confessional?


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 8, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> The basic points of contention are:
> 
> A) Was the application process really open to anyone, drawn from "thousands of people around the world" as described in the opening, or was it just a casting call from an agency?
> B) Is the purpose of having all these actors on the show to allow for staged events?
> ...




Uh, have you ever watched a reality show? That last bit of the confessional scenes is a staple of all these types of shows since survivor.

Anyway, doesn't matter to me if it's "real" or not, the second episode completely sucked me in.

Stan is still the man.

Chuck


----------



## ChristopherAnn (Aug 8, 2006)

Actually, I do remember seeing open call auditions for the show.  

And not only do I think it would be exceedingly difficult to have scripted all that, and then find a bunch of people that nobody ever heard of (that are not working actors belonging to SAG or something) that act well enough to play those roles, I think it would be next to impossible.  

But what's more, I don't think it would be necessary.  The world is absolutely full of weirdos and wannabes and everyday folks with soaring imaginations.  

I have no doubt that it's 'real.'


----------



## DanMcS (Aug 8, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> A) Was the application process really open to anyone, drawn from "thousands of people around the world" as described in the opening, or was it just a casting call from an agency?
> B) Is the purpose of having all these actors on the show to allow for staged events?




The problem here is that you're thinking of these people as actors.  What they really are is people who WANT to be actors, so they try out for every reality show they can hit the audition for, they go for bit parts on TV, movies, and commercials, etc.  So they end up listed in imdb, sure, but it's not like they're on the show because of their professional acting chops.

This has been a criticism of reality shows for years now, and every time someone finds that "ZOMG, somebody on this "reality" show has been in a commercial, it's all staged!" they think they're discovering a dark secret of the universe  

Some of these people are actors, by which I mean, people who live in LA near where the open casting call was, and work as waiters and otherwise in the service industry most of the time while trying to break into showbiz.  They're living their dream, I can't fault them for that.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 8, 2006)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Iron Enforcer, and the other's have Myspace pages! HAH!
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=43469713



Yeah, you got to think that you're either doing it for money or fame which are both important to aspiring actors (whom also probably have a leg up on others when it comes to tv). I''d probably disagree with you though that they live better than normal lives. Acting don't pay. I got two friends slumming it in ll.a. but THey've appeared as walk ons and extras on a number of Wbs's black shows.  Often they have normal jobs and they apply for real acting gigs with acting resume and reality shows with normal job resume.


----------



## Felon (Aug 9, 2006)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> Uh, have you ever watched a reality show? That last bit of the confessional scenes is a staple of all these types of shows since survivor.




Right, and there's never been any issues regarding the authenticity of events in Survivor heh.  



			
				ChristopherAnn said:
			
		

> And not only do I think it would be exceedingly difficult to have scripted all that, and then find a bunch of people that nobody ever heard of (that are not working actors belonging to SAG or something) that act well enough to play those roles, I think it would be next to impossible.




Nothing you proposed sounds impossible, or even implausible. It's actually much easier just to have talent agencies send over actors than it is to coordinate auditions for applicants from around the world.



> But what's more, I don't think it would be necessary.  The world is absolutely full of weirdos and wannabes and everyday folks with soaring imaginations. I've no doubt that it's 'real.'




The availability of real people to star in the show isn't really the issue. The issue is desirability. A scripted show is just easier to do; less risky to produce, and easier to sell to a network. It certainly helps convince Sci-Fi to give the winner a starring role in a movie (although having seen some of Sci-Fi Channel's Saturday night movies, maybe that ain't such a big deal).

Having said that, I certainly don't think every little line or event goes according to a script. For instance, the crying little girl was definitely a surprise for some and not so much for others. But a lot of the reactions, like the teary-eyed emoting during the elimination process? Pure ham--they're trying to show what great actors they are, and are willing to do multiple takes to do so. And I'm fairly suspicious about the likelyhood that they're having direct one-on-one conversations with Stan by closed-circuit TV, with Stan always using perfectly chosen words with never a stumble or moment of hesitation. Stan's eloquent, but he's not that flawless a speaker (nobody is). A lot of that's edited in.



			
				DanMcS said:
			
		

> Some of these people are actors, by which I mean, people who live in LA near where the open casting call was, and work as waiters and otherwise in the service industry most of the time while trying to break into showbiz.  They're living their dream, I can't fault them for that.




You're off on some completely other tangent. Fault doesn't enter into anything I've said.

Sorry, but some of you guys seem a tad adamant in your defense of a show that's not really under attack. I'm hardly panning it. I enjoy it quite a bit, but I also know what is. I don't entertain illusions that Stan really picked Iron Enforcer out of all those applicants for his fine heroic qualities, that IE was given a perfectly fair shot in each challenge, and that it's only in light of IE"s constant failures (such as easily making it across the yard, then falling down and crying "uncle" within reach of the door) that it occurred to Stan to make Iron Enforcer a villain. Then again, maybe he was equally prepared to create a Dark Cell Phone Girl, right?


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 9, 2006)

In a way, this show is almost a LARP.  At least, instead of people just playing themselves, they are playing characters (their superheroes).

Anyway, I personally think the remaining heroes are legit, actor backgrounds or not, but I definitely believe Iron Enforcer was another ringer like Rotiart.  None of the others would have made credible villains. And the way he failed the dog test - that was a dive if I ever saw one. Every other male made it through in under 30 seconds, but the one who is the biggest and strongest can't? Even though he made it within a foot?

And the ending - that was acting. Bad acting, but acting. In fact, I think that's why it look so staged - a real person would have been much more natural, while Iron Enforcer was acting straight out of a B movie (stiff and forced).

I also think the Stan we see in the final product is not the Stan they saw. You can kinda tell, because when you film a TV showing someone, it looks different than the way it looks on the show. At least it did, maybe with HDTVs it looks better, but you used to be able to see a flicker.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 9, 2006)

Hah. Um, Trance, they very clearly overlay a sort of "picture in picture" when editing the show to remove the "flicker" effect.

I have no doubt the guys really are talking to Stan on a TV or monitor or on those blackberries, but they see the real thing, and WE see the cleaned up and overlayed picture in picture, which most likely has the PERFECT version of what Stan says (meaning its recorded sepratly from their live interactions to give it a more polished look).


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 9, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, that would seem to be the case. I'll go ahead and put the rest of this post in spoiler tags, since it might represent a letdown for those who want an immersive experience watching the show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler



The fact that the contestants are aspiring actors/actresses actually makes the show _better_ than what it could've been.

Despite being a reality show, the contestants still have to act like superheroes to an extent (which already differentiates it from most reality shows where there isn't really a set way that the contestants are "supposed to" act).  I would imagine that there's not that many "real people" (i.e. non-actors) that can really do that, despite their belief to the contrary (similarly to how most auditioners for _American Idol_ think they can sing but truly can't): most real people have an inate inability to constantly crack clever one-liners and act even somewhat superheroic, instead mumbling "Uh... I guess.", "Yeah.. whatever.", "Um... okay.", etc. and basically acting like their ordinary selves.  There might be some exceptions to that rule, but not likely as many as would be believed.

And even if it's true that some of the contestants could be "plants" ala Iron Enforcer/Dark Enforcer, it may be a necessary evil for this particular show.  It certainly doesn't make the show any less entertaining - in fact, their ability to at least act out undoubtedly makes it _more_ entertaining than if most of the contestants constantly only said "Uh..." and such. 




-G


----------



## ChristopherAnn (Aug 9, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> A scripted show is just easier to do;




I don't think it would be difficult to script the show.  But having just sat through the laughably wooden acting of the current Miami Vice, what I think would be difficult would be to round up that many unknowns to play those roles without giving it away.

Nor, as I said, do I think it would be necessary.  There are enough zanies out there without having to pay people to protray them.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 10, 2006)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Hah. Um, Trance, they very clearly overlay a sort of "picture in picture" when editing the show to remove the "flicker" effect.
> 
> I have no doubt the guys really are talking to Stan on a TV or monitor or on those blackberries, but they see the real thing, and WE see the cleaned up and overlayed picture in picture, which most likely has the PERFECT version of what Stan says (meaning its recorded sepratly from their live interactions to give it a more polished look).




Well, yeah, that was my point.  I was replying to 



> nd I'm fairly suspicious about the likelyhood that they're having direct one-on-one conversations with Stan by closed-circuit TV, with Stan always using perfectly chosen words with never a stumble or moment of hesitation. Stan's eloquent, but he's not that flawless a speaker (nobody is). A lot of that's edited in.




Just too lazy to quote.  I was trying to point out yeah, it looks like picture we see has been altered at least enough to clean up the flicker. Which means it could have been changed to clean up any gaffes as well.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 10, 2006)

ah ok.


----------



## Felon (Aug 11, 2006)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with all of this. Of course, I'm watching episode 3 and some of the "revelations" here are very entertaining.

And for those who do see it--is it just me, or does Lemuria's new costume expose more cleavage than it did last week?


----------



## Felon (Aug 11, 2006)

OK, episode 3 is over now. So, does anyone still have the first episode available for review? Considering that Stan came down on Monkey Woman for stating that her occupation was "real estage agent", I'm curious to know what the stated occupations of the other characters were. I wonder if anyone identified themselves as actors? Of all the remaining superheroes, only Fat Momma has no screen credits (to my knowledge). 

The real kicker here is that Monkey Woman could very well have been a real estate agent; aspiring actresses have to make a living somehow after all, and both are transient occupations for many people. I was really routing for her, so it's unfortunate to see her go.

I suppose it was more of a test to see who would break character. I suspect that the contestants were given the rules of the game in advance to the show's start, and those rules stated that they not disclose their real names while in costume.

Lemuria showed a bit of an ugly side, and that last comment of hers flaunting the fact that her act of self-sacrifice was a sham seems to clinch her eventual downfall. I think you can tell who's going to win by how their confessional comments are edited together. Stan doesn't want his newest superhero to be an unlikable boor, after all.


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 11, 2006)

I also just finished watching Episode 3.  



When Stan Lee scolded the contestants that Superman and Spiderman would _never_ reveal their true identities (or secret identities, as it were): Uh, Stan.... 


It was funny to see the rooftop lady in distress screaming for help, for someone to hurry up and help her - only for her to then tell the contestants to "Take it slow" when they started crossing the beam toward her. 


It looks like Lumeria and Fat Momma are gonna square off at some point soon. 


Next week: the contestants apparently meet real convicts. 


-G


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, after watching ep. 3, I bet the Iron Enforcer is actually a stuntman (or something along that lines). 

And is it me, or did Monkey Woman's eyebrows get bigger? 

Anyway, for me, they ruined it because I missed the show in prime time, but watched it 1 am, and they showed a promo for next week's episode just before it.  Which means I saw which heroes were around next week (and which weren't).


----------



## Umbran (Aug 11, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Notice how they have "confessional scenes" where the characters are speaking in the present tense about events that clearly aren't taking any place near the confessional?




As is made rather clear in the third episode, there's frequently quite a bit of time between when a challenge is introduced, and when they actually go through it.  If they do two challenges a day, that leaves most of the hero wannabes standing around most of the time doing nothing.  They can do the interviews during that time.


----------



## Felon (Aug 12, 2006)

Goodsport said:
			
		

> When Stan Lee scolded the contestants that Superman and Spiderman would _never_ reveal their true identities (or secret identities, as it were): Uh, Stan....




Heh. I think it's becoming clear that Stan's notions about superhero tautologies are rather bogus. His breakthrough heroes, the Fantastic Four, were intentionally designed not to have secret identities. In fact, they weren't even intended to wear costumes (they are depicted in plain clothes on the famous cover to FF#1). 



> It was funny to see the rooftop lady in distress screaming for help, for someone to hurry up and help her - only for her to then tell the contestants to "Take it slow" when they started crossing the beam toward her.




I wasn't really sure what the point of having those twins was, what with the characters being blindfolded and sent downstairs while the whole gimmic was set up.



			
				trancejeremy said:
			
		

> And is it me, or did Monkey Woman's eyebrows get bigger?




Lots and lots of makeup on her...even more slathered on Creature.


----------



## Richards (Aug 12, 2006)

I missed episode 3 (I was away from home on a business trip, and we had a mandatory dinner that night), but thankfully, it looks like it'll be rerun on Sunday night.  I need my wannabe-superhero fix!

Johnathan


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, ep 3 was pretty painful to watch. Lemuria is NOT a nice person at all. And now Fat Momma feels all alone with 4 actors. She & Lemuria are throwing some pretty intense negative vibes back and forth. I don't see either one of them winning this.

Feedback should change his name to Highstrung.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 13, 2006)

Eh, Fat Momma honestly is a stupid B. She KNOWS everyone is there to play a game and win and she's now "I'm gonna take you down because you're ACTING! You're not playing the game right!"

Ugh, Thats the least heroic attitude of them all. I predict Feedback, Major V, and Lemuria will be in the top 3.

Feedback and Major V show the most utter GLEE with the idea of being "superheroes" which is why I think they'll win out over Creature and Fat Momma.

Lemuria is gonna win out of the afformentioned two because frankly she's hot and not nearly as stupid as Fat Momma and Creature. It will just be more intresting to see her in the final group.

We'll lose 2 more next episode, one in the episode after that, and then we get the final ep.


----------



## Felon (Aug 13, 2006)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Eh, Fat Momma honestly is a stupid B. She KNOWS everyone is there to play a game and win and she's now "I'm gonna take you down because you're ACTING! You're not playing the game right!"




Moreover, they didn't cause Tyveculus to lose. He made his own bed. She's rather full of it, although I thing she's projecting her hassles with Lemuria onto everyone.


----------



## ChristopherAnn (Aug 13, 2006)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Feedback should change his name to Highstrung.


----------



## Felon (Aug 14, 2006)

Just reviewed the first episode again. Here are the actors' stated occupations:

Creature/Tonya Kay: Auto Mechanic
Major Victory/Chris Watters: Disc Jockey
Monkey Woman/Mary Votova: Real Estate Investor
Feedback/Matthew Atherton: Software Engineer
Lemuria/Tonatza Mondragon: Property Manager


----------



## Richards (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I got to watch the third episode last night, and all I can say is:  "Monkey Woman!  Noooo!"  What a bummer.  I've been really rooting for her since the dog incident.

And I was honestly a bit surprised to see Creature of all people getting the lightbulb over her head so quickly when it came time for the "self-sacrifice" challenge.  That was some pretty quick thinking on her part.

Next season is going to be a lot more difficult to design challenges for, as I imagine all of the contestants will have seen this season and will know what to look out for.

Johnathan


----------



## Villano (Aug 14, 2006)

This is the first episode I've watched.  Normally, I *hate* reality shows, but this one was pretty good.  But what the hell is up with the garbage can?  Wow, that makes the show look so cheap.

I honestly couldn't believe that the contestants all thought they were going to actually have to walk that plank.  No TV show is going to risk someone dying doing something so dangerous.  At first, I thought that they would be using safety harnesses (a la Fear Factor), but once I saw the blindfold, I realized what they were planning on doing.  I'm surprised no one else figured it out.

Anyway, I thought I'd like Fat Momma from previews, but this really turned me on her.  She made a really stupid decision.  And let's face it, she didn't exactly pick someone to be thrown off for altruistic reasons.  I don't think she would have shed any tears if the person she had picked had been evicted.  The fact that she ended up on the chopping block doesn't garner any sympathy from me.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 15, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Well, I got to watch the third episode last night, and all I can say is:  "Monkey Woman!  Noooo!"  What a bummer.  I've been really rooting for her since the dog incident.
> 
> And I was honestly a bit surprised to see Creature of all people getting the lightbulb over her head so quickly when it came time for the "self-sacrifice" challenge.  That was some pretty quick thinking on her part.
> 
> ...





NOT Nessaccarily (christ i cant spell that for some reason), the "casting" call for this was huge, there was a plethora of people at the thing wanting to be heroes. 

Someone said the next season is ready to go for Janurary. Maybe...just maybe the reason there are only 6 episodes a season is because Sci-Fi and Stan filmed more then once season in a row. 

Why have multiple casting calls? They could have chosen up to 50 or so people for multiple seasons and just filmed them right after another.

Who knows.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 15, 2006)

Richards said:
			
		

> Next season is going to be a lot more difficult to design challenges for, as I imagine all of the contestants will have seen this season and will know what to look out for.



And yet, every season of Survivor has people who cannot build a fire _and_ people who can't believe they've been betrayed when they get voted out.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 15, 2006)

IGN has an interview with Monkeywoman and Tyveculus

http://tv.ign.com/articles/725/725549p1.html

Sort of an interesting read.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm still thinking it is going to come down to Feedback or Major Victory (who still is KILLING me, "Come on, grab my sexy hips!" Haw!)


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 18, 2006)

AFter 4 shows there is one reoccuring annoyance now... stan lee. 

He's putting these guys on a moral podium higher than any superhero. He says that no superhero gives up his identity but marvel is in the middle of civil war, which was planned and has been in the works during the filming and before the filmiing of this movie. 

He knocks on strippers but this was the guy who signed his name on stripperela? 

In previous epsiodes he's said things like heroes are always couragous, but every hero has a weakness.

He says no one would give up their cape, but any hero would give up any part of some silly old clothing if it means saving a life or helping someone. 

His holier than though attitude annoys me to no end.


----------



## Richards (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, I think he needs to justify giving two superheroes the boot on every episode, even if it means exaggerating a point now and again.  I agree, we can all pretty much find examples of superheroes that don't fit the "mold" that he's holding up as the standard for superhero behavior, but that's just part of the artificiality of the show.  Take the last elimination of tonight's show, for example: three of the four superheroes completed their mission; one did not.  Not a whole lot of doubt as to who should be eliminated under those conditions, is there?  By throwing in Major Victory's penchant for cape removal as a possibly disqualifying trait, he at least tries to build the suspense up a bit.

I was really surprised that the heroes' friends and family all ratted them out like that earlier in the show, though.  I'd have been really ticked if I had gotten the boot because of something my friend said to get me disqualified.  Fortunately, Creature managed to do something to get herself disqualified all on her own, so she can't really blame it on her friend's big mouth.

I am really looking forward to next week's finale.

Johnathan


----------



## Richards (Aug 18, 2006)

And for the record, I'm rooting for Major Victory for the win, but I have a feeling that Feedback may just beat him at his own game.  I think he's been only scolded once (for making fun of Tyveculus' costume upgrade - or did he miss the lost little girl in the first episode as well?), whereas Major Victory has been scolded several times for his stripping, plus he gave away his secret identity at the diner, while Feedback played it cool.  Plus, Feedback even managed to out-emote Major Victory in the spontaneous "I'm crying because you praised me" contest at the end of tonight's episode.

Finally, I think Feedback has a more "wholesome" overall image and a less silly-looking costume, if the potential sales of the comic book are in any way a factor.

Johnathan


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 18, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> He says no one would give up their cape, but any hero would give up any part of some silly old clothing if it means saving a life or helping someone.




Stan really made too big of deal about Major Victory's cape. Superman has taken off his cape several times in the past for Lois, Jimmy and others.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey, I'm just glad Lemuria's out. She'd been annoying me ever since episode 3 with her ludicrous verbal assaults upon Fat Momma. Also, there was just something very "not right" about her. I think Creature, Monkey Woman, Tyveculous, and Cellphone Girl were all better suited towards being a superhero. That said, I'm surprised Lemuria made it to the final four.

The big question?

With no more hot chicks on the show, will the final two episodes generate the same sort of ratings as the show's first four episodes?


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 18, 2006)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Stan really made too big of deal about Major Victory's cape. Superman has taken off his cape several times in the past for Lois, Jimmy and others.




That's exactly what crossed my mind as well. 


-G


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you catch the following in tonight's ending credits (last part bolded by me)?




> _Contestants are informed of the rules and must meet eligibility requirements to receive announced prizes.
> 
> Portions of this program not affecting the outcome of the competition have been edited.
> 
> *The convicts depicted were not real convicts but paid actors... but don't worry, the Superheroes didn't know that!*_







-G


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I figured the convicts were actors. It fits with the "make them think they're in danger when they really aren't" thing. I imagine one of the super heroes being taken hostage would make for good ratings, but not the kind they're looking for.


----------



## bodhi (Aug 18, 2006)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured the convicts were actors. It fits with the "make them think they're in danger when they really aren't" thing. I imagine one of the super heroes being taken hostage would make for good ratings, but not the kind they're looking for.



I was gonna say it'd be interesting to start a comic with the death of the superhero, but it's been done.


----------



## terrainmonkey (Aug 18, 2006)

yeah, i knew they were actors. the producers wouldn't really put these people in a situation with hardened criminals, it just wouldn't be right. i mean come on, real convicts would have laughed thier asses off at these "crusaders" and would have done all manner of things to harm them in reality. they also had that "look" of typical comic book "Stan Lee" type convicts. big burly, angry looking, bad attitudes, etc. these are just the type of comic book criminals you see in marvel comics all the time.

about who is going to be the winner, i have my suspicions it's going to be feedback. i mean, come on, major victory has been on the chopping block so many times i'm surprised he's still there. fat momma? really. i think not. a donut based superhero? no. no, and hell no. feedback has everything, sincerity, a cool costume, a great set of powers, and a desire to be the best superhero on the team. and the wife talking about his clutter? really, who doesn't have a room of clutter in the house? that's hardly a super hero failing. i've seen many times where peter parker has a cluttered home, so that's hardly a drawback. sure, the crying on the show tonight was kind of hokey but hey, what the heck. and the way he  ahndled that "convict" was great. get on his level, talk to the guy and be sincere. perfect way to get the job done.

so at the end of it all, i hope feedback is the one to win it.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 18, 2006)

> major victory has been on the chopping block so many times i'm surprised he's still there.




By "so many times" did you mean twice? Or did you mean EXACTLY ONE MORE time than Feedback? Episode 4 was the first time Major Victory has had to contend with possible elimination.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Aug 18, 2006)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured the convicts were actors. It fits with the "make them think they're in danger when they really aren't" thing. I imagine one of the super heroes being taken hostage would make for good ratings, but not the kind they're looking for.



I thought they were actors as soon as I saw where they were doing this.  A bunch of prisoners outside with civilians? Trouble waiting to happen.
I knew for a fact that they were actors as soon as one of the guards took the handcuffs off one of them while in close proximity to one of the hopefuls.  They'd NEVER do this with a real prisoner.

And the Final Three matched my initial prediction. Whoohoo.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a feeling that the whole group (heroes and the like) are actors. It just looks too staged to me.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 18, 2006)

They are, IMDB any one of them and you will see they have acted before.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, but not exactly starring roles.  Things like "Guard #2" and "Woman with Gun".


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 18, 2006)

Eh, I'm still bummed.  I wanted to see Major Victory and Lemuria at the end.

But hey, I'm shallow that way.  Lemuria was just friggin hot.  And Major Victory is too hillariously corny to not be cool.

Fat Momma is a nice little nod to postivie self-image and all, but fat black women just aren't a target demographic for comics, and never will be.  Feedback, I dunno, I can't point at anything in specific, he just bugs me.  That said though, he DID go about the 'convict challenge' in the most intelligent fashion.  Fat Momma 'completeled' her task on pure technicality, as did Major Victory.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 19, 2006)

They still all aspire to be actors or at least in the acting field in some way. I had no problem with this up until this episode when monkey woman got kicked off for the reason that she said she was an actor... err.. like hte other contestants. 

I'm also getting more irked by the superheros, even my favorite major victory. All of them claim to be comic book and stan lee fans but none of them have quoted nay a comic book, nor an incident where stan's logic is faulty as comparied to his other comic book characters. Im waiting for one of them to say "but in issue 173 of spider man ect.".


----------



## Felon (Aug 19, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> This is the first episode I've watched.  Normally, I *hate* reality shows, but this one was pretty good.  But what the hell is up with the garbage can?  Wow, that makes the show look so cheap.




The garbage can is supposed to be evocative of the classic Spider-Man cover depicting Peter Parker is walking away from a trash can, with his Spidey costume stuffed in a trash can (Spider-Man 2 alluded to it). 



> I honestly couldn't believe that the contestants all thought they were going to actually have to walk that plank.  No TV show is going to risk someone dying doing something so dangerous.  At first, I thought that they would be using safety harnesses (a la Fear Factor), but once I saw the blindfold, I realized what they were planning on doing.  I'm surprised no one else figured it out.




They don't come right out and say it, but the heroes were not supposed to think they might actually fall to their death, but instead that they would fall off the beam into a safety net (and thus fail their challenge).


----------



## Felon (Aug 19, 2006)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> AFter 4 shows there is one reoccuring annoyance now... stan lee.
> 
> He's putting these guys on a moral podium higher than any superhero. He says that no superhero gives up his identity but marvel is in the middle of civil war, which was planned and has been in the works during the filming and before the filmiing of this movie.
> 
> He knocks on strippers but this was the guy who signed his name on stripperela?




Not only that, but notice the picture hanging on the wall behind him while he's chiding Major Victory...she's right there over his shoulder! 







> He says no one would give up their cape, but any hero would give up any part of some silly old clothing if it means saving a life or helping someone. His holier than though attitude annoys me to no end.





			
				Jamdin said:
			
		

> Stan really made too big of deal about Major Victory's cape. Superman has taken off his cape several times in the past for Lois, Jimmy and others.





			
				Goodsport said:
			
		

> That's exactly what crossed my mind as well. -G




It really isn't about Stan's outrage about the unheroic nature of stripping. As Goodsport points out, there's a disclaimer that states the heroes know the rules of the game. Once you realize that there are actual rules and it's not just one guy making arbitrary moral judgments, some of Stan's choices for the elimination round make perfect sense. 

For instance, one of those rules is probably that the heroes have to remain in costume during a task (unless expressly instructed otherwise). So, Major Victory sheds a cape in a couple of tasks, and although it's a minor bit of costume removal, he has technically violated the rules and is warned that it constitutes an infraction.

Likewise, the rules also probably stipulate that the heroes must stay in character and not give away their "secret identity" while on a task. That being the case, Monkey Woman actually did commit a pretty severe blunder.


----------



## Felon (Aug 19, 2006)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> By "so many times" did you mean twice? Or did you mean EXACTLY ONE MORE time than Feedback? Episode 4 was the first time Major Victory has had to contend with possible elimination.




Well, actually Feedback was on the block twice as well. Once for failing to help the little girl in the first episode (of all the guys, only the Major succeeded), and then for teasing Tyveculus.


----------



## Felon (Aug 19, 2006)

terrainmonkey said:
			
		

> yeah, i knew they were actors. the producers wouldn't really put these people in a situation with hardened criminals, it just wouldn't be right. i mean come on, real convicts would have laughed thier asses off at these "crusaders" and would have done all manner of things to harm them in reality.





			
				D.Shaffer said:
			
		

> I knew for a fact that they were actors as soon as one of the guards took the handcuffs off one of them while in close proximity to one of the hopefuls.  They'd NEVER do this with a real prisoner.




In many states, convicts are used to terrify civilians all the time in "scared-straight" style programs, and they aren't cuffed. Certainly there are plenty of folks in jail who are trying to behave themselves, if only to get a reduced sentence.

The really telling elements were A) the convict smarting off to the guard and the guard's relatively mild reaction (although note that this phony little exchange is staged purely for our benefit, not the heroes), and B) the whole thing takes place outside by a road for no legitimate reason. 

Keeping in mind that thsi was a "secret task" game, the fake inmates probably had their own secret instructions, with certain gestures on the heroes' part earning them a window to perform their task. The convict complaining about the handcuffs, for instance, sounds like part of the game. If the hero gets the handcuffs off the inmate, the inmate gives them an opportunity.


----------



## Felon (Aug 19, 2006)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm just glad Lemuria's out. She'd been annoying me ever since episode 3 with her ludicrous verbal assaults upon Fat Momma. Also, there was just something very "not right" about her. I think Creature, Monkey Woman, Tyveculous, and Cellphone Girl were all better suited towards being a superhero. That said, I'm surprised Lemuria made it to the final four.




Anyone else notice that Stan always mispronounced her name as "Lumeria"?


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 19, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, actually Feedback was on the block twice as well. Once for failing to help the little girl in the first episode (of all the guys, only the Major succeeded), and then for teasing Tyveculus.



 Well, by "on the block", I'm talking about "red cubed". For the little girl challenge, the three "on the block" were Nitro G, Iron Enforcer, and Monkey Woman.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 19, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> In many states, convicts are used to terrify civilians all the time in "scared-straight" style programs, and they aren't cuffed. Certainly there are plenty of folks in jail who are trying to behave themselves, if only to get a reduced sentence.
> 
> The really telling elements were A) the convict smarting off to the guard and the guard's relatively mild reaction (although note that this phony little exchange is staged purely for our benefit, not the heroes), and B) the whole thing takes place outside by a road for no legitimate reason.
> 
> Keeping in mind that thsi was a "secret task" game, the fake inmates probably had their own secret instructions, with certain gestures on the heroes' part earning them a window to perform their task. The convict complaining about the handcuffs, for instance, sounds like part of the game. If the hero gets the handcuffs off the inmate, the inmate gives them an opportunity.



Yeah but there's no logicaly way that convicted hardened criminals are going to be put into the general populace again without guns trained on them at all times. Those criminals whom do the scared straight are usually the "better" of the prison population and not 3 time murders as described in the show. Plus their reactions wernet that real. 

 I think by now at least we know that the superheros know their playing a game and are "getting it" so they are seeing through the tasks more easily.


----------



## Villano (Aug 19, 2006)

Felon said:
			
		

> The garbage can is supposed to be evocative of the classic Spider-Man cover depicting Peter Parker is walking away from a trash can, with his Spidey costume stuffed in a trash can (Spider-Man 2 alluded to it).




I'm a comic fan (and a Spidey fan from way back), but I never picked up on that reference.  Then again, it loses something when the garbage can is in a living room.   





> They don't come right out and say it, but the heroes were not supposed to think they might actually fall to their death, but instead that they would fall off the beam into a safety net (and thus fail their challenge).




Even that is incredibly dangerous for amateurs.  Blindfolded is even worse.  You can still hurt yourself pretty bad if you land wrong.


----------



## Tuzenbach (Aug 20, 2006)

> Then again, it loses something when the garbage can is in a living room.



 FWIW, I think the garbage can is a great idea. IMHO, the garbage can respresents failure. The only object more indicative of failure would be a toilet, but they'd just clog it every week with capes 'n crap!


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 20, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> I'm a comic fan (and a Spidey fan from way back), but I never picked up on that reference.  Then again, it loses something when the garbage can is in a living room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, perhaps they should have done it fear factor like and used a saftey harness and tight rope (r something that wasn't as hard as a plank of wood) to make it sound more reasonable.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 20, 2006)

This outtake from the show certainly implies that (a) Stan is not live, and (b) some of what the contestants say is prescripted. The former doesn't surprise me, and though the latter doesn't either, I am surprised that SciFi put it iin the clip.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 20, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> http://video.scifi.com/v/?linkId=27183&sender=matthew@genimuse.com&name=Matthew]This outtake from the show[/url] certainly implies that (a) Stan is not live, and (b) some of what the contestants say is prescripted. The former doesn't surprise me, and though the latter doesn't either, I am surprised that SciFi put it iin the clip.





Page not found


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 20, 2006)

Fixed it.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 20, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Fixed it.



Ok, that did  kinda ruin it for me........  

But what about next week when he cries??????????????????

Oh Stan!!!!!!!!!

SSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 20, 2006)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> This outtake from the show certainly implies that (a) Stan is not live, and (b) some of what the contestants say is prescripted. The former doesn't surprise me, and though the latter doesn't either, I am surprised that SciFi put it iin the clip.





OH! OH

Hehe. Actually, I can explain that.

That clip they put up on sci fi is a major mistake.

Its an editing guideline for the the editor. The VO you hear is a placeholder for Stan's VO (which is clearly recorded sepratly). Even the part where you see a picture of Lumeria and the VO could simply be a reminder for the person editing to input the video of lumeria talking.

Its a real fracking headache to edit something when your B-Roll is not available. So, in order to get the timing right you place other things in. If you look really close even the still image of stan is a PIP OVERLAY (and a pretty bad one too).

If you ask me, this clip was put together by an associate editor as a possible segment for the show. Many reality shows develop the same material diffrently, and then show the director and producer each segment so they can decide on a master edit.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmm. Well, I guess I can see that as a reasonably likely possibility. Weird, though, that they had the b-roll of the one guy but not Lemuria.

Oh, and to whoever noted it earlier, yeah, Stan's mispronounciation, Lumeria, did indeed drive me nutty. Now that she's off, I guess that solves that.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 21, 2006)

Really though, she looks more like a Lumeria than a Lemuria.  I mean, "Lumeria" sort of implies someone wearing a bright shiny silver or gold outfit.   And indeed, she looks like a Solid Gold Dancer.  While Lemuria implies either a Roman ghostie, a little monkey, or a pre-Atlantean lost continent inhabitant (often inhuman).


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 21, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Really though, she looks more like a Lumeria than a Lemuria.  I mean, "Lumeria" sort of implies someone wearing a bright shiny silver or gold outfit.   And indeed, she looks like a Solid Gold Dancer.  While Lemuria implies either a Roman ghostie, a little monkey, or a pre-Atlantean lost continent inhabitant (often inhuman).



Well given that her backstory is that she *is* actually a native of Mu (not PRE-atlantian, but the same era) who was sent forward in time, it makes perfect sense actually.

One could say it's kind of convoluted and silly, until one considers the asinine former reton history of Powergirl before the recent Infinite Crisis (not to mention Aqualad/Tempest and pretty much any other DC character who has any connection whatsoever with the ancient wizard Atlan) as just a small reference, it's really not so bad at all.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 21, 2006)

Agreed. In her audition tape I thought her mention of being from Mu and having Atlanteans as enemies gave her several points.

Worth mentioning, perhaps, is that lemurs (the mammal) aren't monkeys, but are in fact prosimians, evolving prior to monkeys and apes, and that one of the (more moern) myths of ancient Lemuria is that its people descended down a different evolutionary line than the simian line humans did.


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 21, 2006)

Hmmmm, I missed out on most of their origins and such. But someone named Lemuria from Mu? Isn't that odd? Like someone named "Canada" from the US? 

Anyway, Lemuria was originally postulated by a guy who tried to explain why there were Lemurs in Madagascar and Lemur fossils in other parts of Oceania (or whatever that part of the region is called) but not in Africa and elsewhere. And this was before continental drift. So he postulated that there was a land full of Lemurs that sank and the various islands were remnants of it.

And that then got apropriated into Theosophy by Blavatsky (sp?).  Only her Lemurians were some sort of weird hermaphrodites.  Which doesn't really describe this Lemuria.  Though there are a bunch of later addons, including it being picked up by HPL and his circle (sorta).

Still, you wonder why she never corrected Stan? People get my name wrong all the time, it's no big deal to correct them.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 21, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> But someone named Lemuria from Mu? Isn't that odd? Like someone named "Canada" from the US?



Not really. If you're asking Churchward or Blavatsky then it would indeed seem weird, but in modern popular vernacular (such as it is for something so obscure), Lemuria and Mu are used interchangably. So it's like naming herself America and being from the US.



> Only her Lemurians were some sort of weird hermaphrodites.  Which doesn't really describe this Lemuria.



Did you have access to her dressing room?


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 25, 2006)

It got a little sappy, but I like it.

I seriously hope Dark Enforcer kidnaps Stan in the next episode, and they have to go rescue him, and then do some sort of puzzle to defeat the villain. Like they have the first test, which looks all dramatic and tough -- like maybe they need to rescue a woman, but when they get to her, they realize it's actually *gasp!* Monkey Girl! She was just a ruse to get the heroes out of the lair so Stan couldn't call for help.

Seriously, I should write comics.


----------



## Richards (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, that was an interesting 5th episode.  Fat Momma ruled that classroom!  I can completely understand her concern for Feedback, given that she won the first contest (the classroom) and Major Victory won the second contest (scavenger hunt) - it certainly looked as if he was the logical choice for elimination.  I hope that her offer to be eliminated was sincere (and I'm sure it probably was), but whether it was or not, it was brilliant: I'm sure she got some brownie points - even if they were only subliminal - for her attempted self-sacrifice.  Plus, by making the offer, she not only gets some "bonus points" to make up for her poor showing in the scavenger hunt, but it also helps "explain away" her poor performance - maybe she was just trying to throw the race so that Feedback wouldn't be eliminated!

In any case, I still think Feedback's going to win it.  And my son reminded me that he was the one that had actually quit his job to appear on the show, since his boss wouldn't give him the time off.  I guess he really _does_ want it the most!

Johnathan


----------



## terrainmonkey (Aug 25, 2006)

see now i'm really surprised that major victory was booted instead of Momma. i really can't beleive that she would have lasted this long. i'm not really a fan of hers. i've actually been pulling for feedback for the last 3 eps. oh, and can we do without the crying every episode? please? i'm so sick of having every episode ending with hugs and tears. it's really pointless. it's just getting way too sappy for a superhero show. 

anyway, feedback is going to win, maybe have fat momma as a sidekick, as there will probably be some kind of "i can't pick, so both of you win" kind of deal and then he'll ask feedback to keep fat momma too, and wah lah, he'll obviously say yes. 

that's just a theory though.


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 25, 2006)

It's now just Feedback and Fat Momma left. 

After hearing that little girl say that she's never heard of Pong (which was Feedback's answer to what his favorite video game is) and that Feeback must've just made that up, I _really_ feel old! 

Next week: the Season Finale.


-G


----------



## Felon (Aug 25, 2006)

Major Victory, we hardly knew ya.

"Dark Enforcer, I know there's still some good in you somewhere!"

"HA HA HA......Dumbass!"


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 25, 2006)

Dark Enforcer: "Good job. The hostages all died of old age."

Fat Momma: "At least I'm not hungry."



Major Victory: "Hmm, all in ones. Well, I'm used to counting these." *looks embarrassed* "You're _never_ gonna get that."


----------



## D.Shaffer (Aug 25, 2006)

Farewell Major Victory. 
I really wish you had won. 

I'm thinking Fat Momma is gonna win this one, but I'm almost afraid to see Feedback's reaction.


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 25, 2006)

Major Victory was robbed and was more fun to watch than any of the others.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, I didn't see MV being the one booted. That caught me off gaurd. Too bad he was my favorite after Creature (she's just so dang *cute*.) Well, I am pulling for Feedback. I think out of the two he would make the more entertaining hero.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 25, 2006)

I pretty much expected Fat Momma to get the boot too, but MV was the obvious second choice.

Major Victory has been fun to watch, but Feedback makes for a better movie-of-the-week after the contest ends.


----------



## neg (Aug 25, 2006)

*Or...*



			
				terrainmonkey said:
			
		

> anyway, feedback is going to win, maybe have fat momma as a sidekick, as there will probably be some kind of "i can't pick, so both of you win" kind of deal and then he'll ask feedback to keep fat momma too, and wah lah, he'll obviously say yes.
> 
> that's just a theory though.





See my theory is there is a sequel to the show in planning, called, Who Wants to be a Super Side Kick?  The winning Superhero returns and acts like the Dark Enforcer for Stan Lee all over again.  Nitro - G can make a comeback and get another shot.

It sounds dorky right?  Give it a few minutes to sink in and then try to tell me I am crazy....


-neg


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 25, 2006)

I think from a viewer's point of view (or readers), Major Victory would have been the best winner, because he's entertaining. He says funny things, and he's always amusing.  Fat Momma and Feedback are perhaps better super-heroes, but are boring.  Feedback is sort of a dork and Fat Momma is too nice.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 25, 2006)

You should catch MV's exit speech on SciFi. It is really heartbreaking and explains a lot about the guy.


----------



## Villano (Aug 25, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> I think from a viewer's point of view (or readers), Major Victory would have been the best winner, because he's entertaining. He says funny things, and he's always amusing.  Fat Momma and Feedback are perhaps better super-heroes, but are boring.  Feedback is sort of a dork and Fat Momma is too nice.




I'd most want to see a Major Victory movie over Feedback or Fat Momma.   As you said, Feedback seems kind of boring.  And, Fat Momma, well, it's funny that they ditched MV for his comedy, but it would be hard to do a story of a fat woman who eats donuts and have it be serious.  She's basically a comedy character in and of herself.

If Fat Momma wins, it's going to be a disaster.   Who's going to watch a superhero movie starring a woman who, to be honest, isn't going to be very mobile?  Don't look for much action in that film (Fight scenes? No.  Running?  No.  Jumping? No).   A comic book can get around these things, but not a movie.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Aug 25, 2006)

Nobody said it was a LIVE ACTION movie. IT could be an animated movie with her doing the VO 

Either way I think Stan's choice was retarded. Her Ideals may be that of a hero but she's all talk. She's not a frontline hero, she's one of those backpage Marvel types that never gets their own comic (Kinda like the Blob as a villian in Xmen).

She'd make a decent footnote in a comic universe but a terrible main character.

MV and Feedback were the two best choices because their hearts were truly in the roles of their heroes and they LOOK heroic!

The producers are morons.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Aug 25, 2006)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Either way I think Stan's choice was retarded. Her Ideals may be that of a hero but she's all talk. She's not a frontline hero, she's one of those backpage Marvel types that never gets their own comic (Kinda like the Blob as a villian in Xmen).



Big Bertha anyone?


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 26, 2006)

This seems like one of those reality moments where the producers stepped in to make the show more dramtic. It's obvious that fat mama should have been gone or on athe choping block a few times, but because she's the weakest link visually they keep her on for "drama".  Her whole lesson seems to be about getting a heart attack at 45?


----------



## Felon (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, on the one hand I can agree with Stan that Major Victory went overboard and wound up seeming more like a campy parody of a superhero than an actual one. 

On the other hand, Stan certainly sent some mixed signals with his initial cast selection. How could characters like Cell Phone Girl and Fat Momma wind up as anything but goofy caricatures?

Bah. I've been let down since Monkey Woman got kicked. Checked out her website and listened to some her vocal clips. She's got a pretty amazing operatic voice.


----------



## Goodsport (Aug 27, 2006)

Has there yet been any attempt at making skins of any of the contestants' superheroes for either (but preferably both) of the _Freedom Force_ games? 


-G


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 28, 2006)

I finally saw this, and I was crying like a baby (heh, not really, but I got choked up a bit).  All 3 of them are just so nice. Almost disgustingly nice.

There should be a "Who wants to be a Supervillain?" so you don't feel terrible when they get kicked off.


----------



## Kesh (Aug 28, 2006)

Y'know, i wanted to hate this show. My boyfriend turned it on one day to torment me.

After two minutes, we were hooked. We watched three episodes, including the new one where Major Victory was eliminated. This show should not be that much fun (and yes, Fat Momma should have been the one to go home, especially after that scavenger hunt fiasco).


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll miss Major Victory, he was my favorite, and I would have loved to see him win it all.  

Maybe he'll make a cameo or supporting appearance in the final movie, we don't know.

Yeah, he was almost a campy parody of a superhero, it seemed sometimes like he borrowed a little from the Adam West school of superheroism, but it was so dang fun to watch.


----------



## Richards (Sep 1, 2006)

And it's Feedback for the win!  No really all that surprising, and Fat Momma didn't help her case any by not doing the stunts on the green screen.

It was nice seeing the rest of the contestants at the end, though.  And Stan himself finally puts in an appearance - that was cool.

So...who's going to buy the Feedback comic?  I know I will - and if they decided to go ahead and do up a one-shot of each of the 11 contestants, I'd probably get the set, just for the heck of it.

Very cool show.  I look forward to the "second season" in January.

Johnathan


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 1, 2006)

I enjoyed the series overall and I'm glad that the show didn't take itself too seriously. I will be buying the comic(s) and watching the movie.


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 1, 2006)

Wait a minute, they kick out MV for being too campy, yet their preview of the Superheroes in action has Fat Momma fighting a giant chicken?



(Not to mention Iron Enforcer attempting to shoot Michaelangelo's David in the crotch, and Feedback stopping him, saying "These jewels are safe". That could have been straight from the '60s Batman show).


----------



## Wolv0rine (Sep 1, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> (Not to mention Iron Enforcer attempting to shoot Michaelangelo's David in the crotch, and Feedback stopping him, saying "These jewels are safe". That could have been straight from the '60s Batman show).



And how cool would it have been to have Major Victory say the classic Adam West line...  "Some days you just can't get rid of a bomb!"
*chuckles*


----------



## trancejeremy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hmmmm. Some of the contestants actually post on the Sci-Fi channel message boards.


----------



## Felon (Sep 1, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, they kick out MV for being too campy, yet their preview of the Superheroes in action has Fat Momma fighting a giant chicken?




Why do I get the feeling Stan didn't have a lot of creative control with those shorts? Major Victory would've been perfect.

It wasn't even a chicken, just a chick.


----------



## DonTadow (Sep 1, 2006)

Someone dropped the ball with the last three or four episodes. The last show was lackluster because yo upretty much knew who should win. How much tension would there have really been with an MV VS. Livewire.


----------

